# Is is really necessary to change the pollen filter at 20K miles?



## breakmarkflick (Mar 25, 2008)

Dealer has tried on each visit since 20,000 miles to change the cabin filter. My EOS is driven top down about 80% of the time here in NC so I see no point in replacing this filter anytime soon. Is there any risk in waiting until say 50K or 60K to replace the pollen filter? :beer:


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Risk?*

There's really no risk per se in waiting. I bought a filter for less than $10 on eBay and changed it myself around 18,000 miles. There was a surprising amount of dirt and debris (mostly some dried leaves) in there. But it's not like the ventilation system is going to shut down or anything if you wait a while. You might even pop it out and vacuum it off. That should buy you some time.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree with CJ, there is nothing you can really harm by not changing it. Worst case scenario is your air flow through your HVAC may become restricted.

Look into changing it yourself. I haven't done our Eos yet, but on my Ridgeline I made the mistake of letting the service dept do it for me the first time. They charged me $165  to change the filter!! ($65 for filter, $100 labor)

Next time round I picked up a filter at the local auto supply for $20 and changed it myself. Took less than 3 minutes, and now I've done it once I'm sure it won't take more than a minute next time. ($100 for labor my a$$)

I think you can understand why they want to change it often.

Kevin

PS I wouldn't base the change interval on mileage, check it occasionally and change it when it's dirty.


----------



## ravenblack67 (Jan 27, 2008)

I changed mine annually and have since switched to every two years. It really depends on the amount of dirt in the air. In my other cars with pollen filters, I check them annually but only change if really dirty.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

ravenblack67 said:


> I changed mine annually and have since switched to every two years. It really depends on the amount of dirt in the air. In my other cars with pollen filters, I check them annually but only change if really dirty.


Do they show in the manual where it is located? Now that warm weather is here I have used the AC occasionally. After the car sits for a number of hours or overnight, and the fan is turned on, it smells like barf for about a minute. I am wondering if it is either the filter OR a plugged evap drain (and the standing water is getting moldy).


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Also check the TB addressing HVAC Musty Smell.


















Kevin


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

just4fun said:


> Also check the TB addressing HVAC Musty Smell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. As for the TB, I think I read that all the TBs are now gone :-(


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

Do you need to remove the glove box to get at it?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

FMinMI said:


> Thanks. As for the TB, I think I read that all the TBs are now gone :-(


Yes, unfortunately they are.

It is TB 87-07-14, your service dept should have access to it.

It deals with possible causes, plugged drains, excess moisture in the cabin, dirty or wet pollen filter. Then goes on to outline a process for cleaning the system if necessary.

Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

FMinMI said:


> Do you need to remove the glove box to get at it?


I don't know for certain, I haven't done ours yet. But I don't think so, it isn't mentioned in the procedure.

Kevin


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

The glove box does not need to come out. And the procedure to replace it is as Kevin's post shows. The hardest thing is getting a comfortable(?) angle to do it. In the U.S. (I don't know about Canada), replacing the cabin filter is part of the 40k maintenance as is the engine air filter on 07 and 08 Eos.. I replaced my cabin filter a year ago and it was only a little dirty. I thought replacing it would get rid of the smell people descibe coming from the a/c. For the smell, the system needs cleaned. The filter from VW was about $20 and was a cheap replacement compared to the OEM filter I took out. I just dropped off my 07 at the dealer for the 40k and Ouch!! Expensive.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

just4fun said:


> I don't know for certain, I haven't done ours yet. But I don't think so, it isn't mentioned in the procedure.
> 
> Kevin


I asked because I could not get off the foam piece -- and it looked like it was attached with the screws that held the glove box in place. But after some pulling, it came out. Thanks.

Frank


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

cb391 said:


> The glove box does not need to come out. And the procedure to replace it is as Kevin's post shows. The hardest thing is getting a comfortable(?) angle to do it. In the U.S. (I don't know about Canada), replacing the cabin filter is part of the 40k maintenance as is the engine air filter on 07 and 08 Eos.. I replaced my cabin filter a year ago and it was only a little dirty. I thought replacing it would get rid of the smell people descibe coming from the a/c. For the smell, the system needs cleaned. The filter from VW was about $20 and was a cheap replacement compared to the OEM filter I took out. I just dropped off my 07 at the dealer for the 40k and Ouch!! Expensive.


OK. Just found out mine is pretty dirty. A check with an online VW place shows it to be only $11 so I have ordered it along with some other parts.

As for the smell, there is nothing I can see on this filter so it must be inside. I will have them check it out once I put in the new filter (don't want them to say that is the problem and charge me a bunch only to have to take it back again)...

Thanks


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

just4fun said:


> Yes, unfortunately they are.
> 
> It is TB 87-07-14, your service dept should have access to it.
> 
> ...


Do you (or any one else in this forum) know where and how it runs out? I would prefer to first look myself to check and see if it is plugged -- I have added a bunch of stuff in the center console under the dash and don't want them to complain about it. Today, after running the AC for a while and parking it in the garage, I did not see any water puddle so I am thinking it could be plugged (although it could also be a lack of humidity since it was a cooler day and the top was down...).


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

The Bentley Manual says access the drain hose by removing the front passenger footwell cover.

Kevin


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

just4fun said:


> The Bentley Manual says access the drain hose by removing the front passenger footwell cover.
> 
> Kevin


Hi Kevin,

Not sure what piece is the footwell cover. Is it a foam piece -- the same one that needs to be removed to replace the cabin pollen filter? Or is it piece that goes from the glovebox down to the carpet? OR could it also be the part to left of the glove box that is attached to the console and goes from the dash to the carpet?

Thanks again.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

just4fun said:


> The Bentley Manual says access the drain hose by removing the front passenger footwell cover.
> 
> Kevin


Wait -- never mind. I found it. For anyone who were to search for this topic, you must remove the passenger console cover -- the piece that touches the carpet. There is a single size 20 torx screw near the firewall and some clips to the rear -- just pull down. Once you remove this cover, you must pull back the carpet and the foam and you will see a rigid tube coming down from somewhere in the middle of the console to a grommet in the floor hump, just to the left of the passenger's foot cavity (in the old days, with rear wheel cars, it would be in the driveshaft hump). If you pop that off, you can see the 'outside' -- this is a big, non-tubed hole -- and I don't see anyway it could ever get plugged.

Any way, my hose was clear and clean -- no built-up water residing in it -- and when I blew into it, there was no resistance, so it was not plugged. My odor must have to do with something else. I did try the one suggestion that someone else said worked -- turned on the AC, set it to blow through all vents, and sprayed Lysol into the air intake multiple times. I will do that twice more over the following days to see if it does fix my problem.

If not, I will let the dealer work on it.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

FL_Jetta08 said:


> I heard (on a local car radio program) a solution to combat A/C smells that I'll pass along. So, your driving with the A/C on and you come to your destination. Before arriving and shutting down the car, turn off the A/C and turn ON the heater. Lets that run for a few cycles and it will remove any moisture/mold that has accumulated within the venting system. Car manufacturers still use foam based insulation in their evaporators. The heat will dry these out and kill off any bacteria (smell).
> 
> If the smell lingers, go get a dryer lint sheet from the laundry room and tuck it under a seat. A solution I've used on other cars.... still enjoying the new car smell presently


Hi, and thanks for the comment. 

Someone else also mentioned this in another post but I don't want to have to keep remembering to do this -- I never had a problem in any other vehicle I owned and that would be over 30. It should not be an issue if designed correctly IMO.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

FMinMI said:


> Wait -- never mind. I found it. .


Glad you figured it out, the Bentley manual had instructions for removing the drivers side footwell cover, but nothing for the passenger side, despite referencing it often. (at least I couldn't find it)

Kevin


----------

